# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [FREE] Animated WoW Signatures and Avatars!

## Yavanna

Like the tittle says, this is the place for customized animated wow signatures and avatars I'll be making for you for free. This thread aims towards *users who have contributed to the community* and have earned their tittles and reputation, so I won't read any request from leechers and stuff. 























 



 

 



 

 







 


I hope you like them and in case you wish your own customized signature, avatar or gif just let me know via PM or post here in details what you are looking for.

*I will only do it for people with Contributor rank or higher or people with at least +50 reputation and +100 posts and only if you give me the information I need, so I don't care if you are donator and your username is orange, you don't meet these requirements you don't have a signature, period*. The information I need is:
- *Name* (it doesn't have to be your character name, just the name you want to be shown on the signature, in case you don't want to make your character's name public)
- *Link from armory* (only if you want me to make your own character) *OR a Picture of your character's face and a detailed text of all his/her armor set*.
- *Theme* (like nature, fiery, aqua, lightning, magic, etc.... be specific and the results will be better)
- *Text* you want next, below or somewhere else on your signature (Like "Garrosh, Warchief of the Horde")


In case you want to use one of the previous signatures just tell me and I will change it's name and/or model and put yours instead.


Regards.

----------


## eSko

PM'ed <3  :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

Ok I sent you a PM -- this seems cool man  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

VERY awesome. =) Sent some rep and a PM your way!

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Those are some of the best signatures on this site I've seen :O

----------


## eSko

Thank you mate. Best sigs/avatars on OwnedCore for sure.

----------


## Dante

It'd be awesome to have a avatar that looks like my current one, but in pink since that's the legendary color  :Smile:

----------


## Yavanna

New stuff:

eSko's avatar


Sklug's signature


Maccer's signature

----------


## Yavanna

> It'd be awesome to have a avatar that looks like my current one, but in pink since that's the legendary color


You want a "pink eye" avatar or a whole pink version of yours? and about creating a signature like your avatar is gonna be very hard but if you give me more details we can work on that.

Ps: now Im working on mentally's request.

----------


## Maccer

> New stuff:
> 
> eSko's avatar
> 
> 
> Sklug's signature
> 
> 
> Maccer's signature


Very awesome indeed! Will +rep when the cooldown goes off. <3

----------


## Sklug

Holy crap man that sig is aweomse when I get home tomorrow I am going to tag it to my sig THANK YOU so much +5

----------


## Yavanna

Mentally's signature done:



Tomorrow I'll finish your avatar.

----------


## Yavanna

Done:

----------


## Yavanna

> It'd be awesome to have a avatar that looks like my current one, but in pink since that's the legendary color


Done  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Snowee

Awsm signatures, but sadly I dont have ideas for a own signature :<

----------


## Yavanna

Shykon's request done:




Now working on Destony's signature.

----------


## Shykon

> Shykon's request done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now working on Destony's signature.


Perfect! Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yavanna

Shykon's avatar done:

----------


## Yavanna

Destony's request done. He din't give any hint for his signature so I just used my imagination :s



Be smart and send me a Pm, I have no requests at this moment  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Destony

Thats awesome man, thanks! +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yavanna

I have no requests at this moment , GO GO GO !

----------


## Confucius

An avatar with a moving panda would be nice, if you want to do something non-WoW related. Make it look beautiful!

----------


## Yavanna

> An avatar with a moving panda would be nice, if you want to do something non-WoW related. Make it look beautiful!


It's wow related but it fits to your panda needs :P

----------


## Confucius

> It's wow related but it fits to your panda needs :P


It looks nice! Just a couple things though: first, is there anyway to make it bigger to 120x120 and second can you see what text would look like as black with white outline? I wish I could +Rep you again for the pandas  :Smile:

----------


## Yavanna

like this?

----------


## Confucius

> like this?


It's perfect! I wish I could give you +Rep more! Thank you Yavanna, great work!

----------


## Yavanna

Np, but you owe me rep and a panda  :Cool: 

I have no requests at this moment , GO GO GO !

----------


## empty_skillz

Best Avatar/sigs ive seen in my life

sent you a pm! & Rep!

----------


## Gentoo

I dont qualify for one, but +rep anyway. Those are nice!

----------


## Yavanna

> I dont qualify for one, but +rep anyway. Those are nice!


Send me a Pm, we can do something  :Wink:

----------


## Deminish

.................................

----------


## Yavanna

Destony's avatar:



Now working on empty_skillz' request.




> I'm a pretty old ownedcore member (since 06), but highly useless... does this qualify for a sig


I'm sorry, you don't :/

----------


## Destony

Thanks again yavanna! Looks awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Epicrisis

These look great, PM'd. +rep

edit: must spread.. o_O Haven't repped anyone in a week or two.

----------


## Zomtorg

You're doing great job, mate! I'd like a signature as well, if you don't mind that is  :Stick Out Tongue: . The theme would be celestial or nature, something like a beautiful shot of Nagrand with little moving particles or something... I would just like my signature to be shiny, calm, Outland-themed, and with elegant "Zomtorg" text. Surprise me <3.

----------


## Yavanna

Empty_skillz request finished:

----------


## empty_skillz

:Smile: 

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

----------


## Yavanna

I understood like 50% of what you said so I'll wait for your keyboard to gets fixed lol 

Ps: next on queue are Epicrisis and Zomtorg




> pomg they a§re amazimng, spo§r§ry my keyvbpoa§rds vb§rpokemn spo i will edit this whemn its wpo§rkimng
> 
> camn ypo pom me ypo§r poaypoal?= ill dpomnate a e§rpo po§r twpo!! amny mpod pols edit this if gpot time
> 
> edit: my keyboard were broken, the signatures were and are entierly amazing, shud shud aim for a career in this if its possible, uhm im not sure how the avatar(profile pic) will work cause it was bigger then oc allowed, but ill def use the signature, its amaaaazing!!!!!! you should also open up a paypal to be honest!


Tell me how many kb are you allowed to use in your avatar and I'll fix it to fit those requirements.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

(hopefully) in a year or so, ill hit you up for this. Looks like such boss work. Gj man!

----------


## Yavanna

I have like 6 requests and no time atm so you'll have to be patient!

----------


## Yavanna

Sorry for the long wait, I have been VERY busy these last 2 weeks but now I'm working on your requests :3

ps: empty_skillz's avatar fixed to fit the forums requirements:

----------


## Yavanna

Epicrisis signature finished:




And a more splashy version:




FrosTyGh's avatar done:




Zomtorg's signature done:


(This one took me a while because it was hard to make that "particle" effect in a few set of photograms. I hope you like it)

----------


## Yavanna

Sed's signature done:


(I really didn't know what to do with this one but that's because Sed didn't give me any tips or hints... so that's why you have to give me plenty of details at the moment of making your requests)


My own new sign and avatar:

 



Ps: now working on grimmeged's request.

----------


## Starlightfae

hey there,

somewhat of an artist myself and was wondering where you got the lovely animated backgrounds from and how do you keep the image from being to big to be uploaded to like imgur any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Unscrupulous

You can control image size when you are saving for the web in ps, you usually go with a jpeg or a gif and both allow you to change the quality to get your desired size

----------


## lordangelo1019

pm sent hope this service is still available

----------


## Yavanna

> pm sent hope this service is still available


Same answer I gave you via PM but for everyone to read it:

Since we have experienced new patches in wow recently I haven't been able to fiund the last versions of the wow model viewer, hence, I can not work with wow stuff anymore. Let's wait a little bit more and hope they release the new 5.4.2 version and I'll be able to help you once again with it  :Smile: 
For now I can help you but only with the gifs and animated models I could save from my previous works, But I couldn't help you if you want a personalized signature.

----------


## Playingnaked

is this back Yavanna  :Smile: ? I sent you a PM

----------


## stevesgamebox

Just sent you a message  :Smile:  about my signature for my service.

----------

